# Murray river herping



## Gocada (Mar 4, 2014)

Hi, so basically i may be going on the murray river house boats in october, with family. we plan on hiring a private boat so that i am somewhat free to stop anywhere and herp. My question is what would i likely see?

cheers


----------



## Gocada (Mar 7, 2014)

surely there are some decent reps right?


----------



## Bushman (Mar 7, 2014)

Basking turtles i.e. _Emydura macquarii_ and _Chelodina longicollis_ (especially if you cut the engine), Eastern Water Dragon, Eastern Water Skink and Red-bellied Black Snake, depending on what part of the Murray.


----------



## Gocada (Mar 7, 2014)

cheers, tried google but kept on getting directed to murry river turtle 

- - - Updated - - -

any monitors?


----------



## spud_meister (Mar 7, 2014)

There are lacies on the Murray up around Mildura, but be careful, they will steal unattended meat. An uncle of mine swears a lacie once stole his fish when he wasn't looking.


----------



## Karnyge (Mar 7, 2014)

I just spent a week on the Murray in a house boat, didn't see anything in the way of reptiles, got plenty of fish, you beach/tie off to trees on the bank during the evenings, plenty of forestry to explore, you never know what you will find. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gocada (Mar 7, 2014)

Not a single thing? thats odd


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 7, 2014)

The Murray River when its dry is the most horrible thing for herping.
I'd rather herp in the city


----------



## Gocada (Mar 7, 2014)

i'll be going in october so it shouldn't be too dry right


----------



## Karnyge (Mar 7, 2014)

I wasn't exactly looking hard, I walked a little and saw nothing but small skinks, I'm sure their around just have to look harder. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 7, 2014)

The Murray is a big river, it will be very dependant on the area you plan to go. There is an excellent field guide available that is well worth the money.


----------



## Gocada (Mar 8, 2014)

cheers guys, junglepython2 can you please link me to that particular field guide

- - - Updated - - -

Oh, and i will be around mildura


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 8, 2014)

Reptiles of the NSW Murray river catchment.

You should do fairly well around mildura.


----------



## ozziepythons (Mar 9, 2014)

Carpet Pythons, Perons Tree Frogs, Southern Bell Frogs, Lace Monitors


----------



## HerpBooks (Mar 9, 2014)

A link to the field guide - http://www.herpbooks.com.au/cms/fie...ypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=13&category_id=3


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 9, 2014)

Oh around Mildura, youre in heaven than! I thought you meant around Echuca
Go to any of the desert parks (hattah, big desert) and youll find a crapload!


----------



## Gocada (Mar 11, 2014)

Thank you every one i have picked a few locations that look really good to spend some time e.g Perry sandjunes and kings billabong. Cant wait!


----------



## sacred_DUC (Mar 11, 2014)

Gocada said:


> I have been looking on google maps and have picked out a few locations to search (day and night) perry sandhills aswell kings billabong are the main ones




1 thing you will need to relise Murray river Vic side is very popular camping area so habitiat is regularly disturb amount of traffic can stirr all animals ( had quite few near miss with roo's and emu's ) not to mention the shovel weilding bogans going out the way to cut up snakes.
if i were to go to murray i'd hit gunbower I've seen few elapids and dragons sunning them selfs on roads few swamps/lagoons in this area t but give it a miss since in March due to the VIctorian duck hunting season, you may need to check with DSE about entering zone as you may be required to have hunting permit and firearms license
also ring dsi to find out location to lagoons along the murray this would give you good start points


----------



## Gocada (Mar 11, 2014)

Cheers for the input but i kinda dont have a choice lol, the four others i am with are not to keen on herping but have there mind set on mildura and houseboats, also i will go in late September/early october


----------



## Gocada (Mar 16, 2014)

Actually it looks like i will spend a couple days around Adelaide, then do the mannum houseboats. Any lacies along that stretch?


----------

